# Goodbye Pilgrim, Hello Outback 23rs



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

My wife thinks I'm nuts







but I just traded a 2005 Pilgrim 190RB that we purchased this past August for a 2005 Outback 23RS. I felt that we needed more sleeping space for guests. The Pilgrim was very well made, built like a tank. Very heavy trailer for it's size. I was attracted to the 23RS for the ability to have two queen beds. The fiberglass sides, enclosed underbelly and lower weight are certainly appreciated as well. When we met the salesman for a showing my wife headed immediately for the kitchen and was sold. She liked the storage, particularly the pantry. The Pilgrim had more space to hang clothes but we can work around that. Weather permitting, we will do the final walk-thru next week. Won't be camping for awhile as it sounds like ol' man winter is finally going to pay us a visit next week. It has been unseasonably mild here this year. No snow yet. It was actually 60 degrees yesterday! A new record high temp for Dec 30th. In case anybody is interested we tow with an '04 Ford F-150 Supercab 4X4, 5.4L, 3.73 rear end. Our hitch is an Equalizer with 1000lb bars. Many thanks to all of you for the great info I have found in this forum. It has certainly helped me with my decision to buy an Outback.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

MerlotMan:
Welcome to Outbackers! Where are you located? Gee, we've had snow here in Houston this year!







It has warmed up again and we are dreaming of a camping trip.

Glad you joined the happy ranks of Outback owners. action


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

M-man, Welcome to Outbackers








We bought our 2005 23rs last August and have been very happy with it thus far. The family and I have only been out with her on two weekends, and no major problems at all(one defective blind,one popped rivet on lp cover). Now the long wait till spring! 
We were attracted to it for the same reasons as you, kitchen and beds the two most important things.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats on the new purchase MerlotMan & welcome to Outbackers.

Twins Make 4


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to the party!

Reverie


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## fredd146 (Dec 3, 2004)

merlotman said:


> My wife thinks I'm nutsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

congrats and welcome to the family


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

summergames84 said:


> MerlotMan:
> Welcome to Outbackers! Where are you located? Gee, we've had snow here in Houston this year!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

merlotman said:


> summergames84 said:
> 
> 
> > MerlotMan:
> ...


We are in Sioux Falls, SD. Usually up to our b**ts with snow by now. Very unusual weather this year. Thanks to all who responded.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome from your Northern Neighbor! It's cold up here, but earthquakes, tsunami's, & hurricanes are rare. Thankfully!


----------

